# 2011 Veteran's Hunt-(Results)



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Thought I would go ahead a post a thread so we can keep you updated on whats happening. Thanks again for all the support!:cheers:


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Stumpy and his Hunter just called from the blind. They are on a buck so we will see if he gets it. I spoke with the young man hunting with George and he wanted to thank everyone for their generosity that made this hunt happen. So thank you everyone. :biggrin::biggrin:

The tally so far is
5 Does
1 Buck
1 Hog
1 Coyote


PS Everyone get your hearing protection ready. The hunter HP is guiding has the biggest doe so far. I'm sure we are going to hear about it if it stands. :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for keeping us updated, Tod.. Looks like a PERFECT weekend for the hunt.. Great weather..and judging from early tally...plenty of game... Thanks for the phone call update an hour ago. Good to talk to you.. Tell Stumpy we NEED PIX !!!!

I'll keep prayin' that somebody knocks down a bigger deer than Blake's Soldier.. He's already insufferable..and God knows what he would be like if he is 'Chief Guide'...:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

I have request in for pictures Jim. Get them up as soon as I get them. Good talking with you earlier. :biggrin::texasflag


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks for the update TT....keep'em coming.....I'm battling some health issues and haven't been able to do any hunting so this is the next best thing.....thx again.....


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

That's all I have received so far.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Roger B has the lions share of pics but none of us has a laptop to download them to. I'm sure he will post some up when he gets home. There was a 175lb pig that met his demise this morning and the soldiers are busting quail right now over german shorthaired pointers. There is going to be a mega-feast tonight! ;-)h:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Dang, Blake....if those Soldiers are bustin' quail with their new deer rifles...they must be some kind of a helluva marksmen... "Head Shots' only, please...or there ain't gonna be no mega-feast..:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

h:


Tortuga said:


> Dang, Blake....if those Soldiers are bustin' quail with their new deer rifles...they must be some kind of a helluva marksmen... "Head Shots' only, please...or there ain't gonna be no mega-feast..:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


Loaner shotguns for the quail. They are all good shots but they don't want to sho off. LOL

MENU TONIGHT:
smoked briskits
1/2 hog smoked
grilled stuffed quail
stuffed venison backstrap
rabbit and dumplings
More stuff than you can shake a stick at!


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> h:
> 
> Loaner shotguns for the quail. They are all good shots but they don't want to sho off. LOL
> 
> ...


[email protected]%n you...... Here I am eating frosted flakes and dogfish head beer.....:biggrin:..... Keep the information coming....Sounds great.....


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I'll save you some Ed...LOL


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

Sounds like to much funand am glad those guys are haveing fun they deserve it for what they do for us. P.S. if i was there there would be internet and a lap top I dont leave home without it. Thanks for the post. Beau


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Y'all give me some time and i'Ll post some pics and a link tian album. State_Vet will have to update the total harvest but it was good. It was another success, with everyone having an awesome time. New friendships, great memories made and a lot of smiling faces by all. HP's gumbo lasted about an hour. I didn't see one person take just one bowl and stop, almost everyone had 3 and sometimes 4 bowls. It was the best I've ever had. Pics tomorrow from me.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Beau
We had Internet and laptop but everyone was having too much fun enjoying the opportunity to hunt, eat and visit to isolate themselves from everyone on a laptop somewhere. Pics posted were taken and emailed so we didn't have to stop what we were doing :smile:


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Final count was:
10-does
1-buck
2-hogs
3-coyotes
1-fox
I believe they shot 50-60 quail as well.


Oh, and 1 very noisy crow:biggrin:


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

here you go. It's not complete and not totally organized but you can enjoy the photo's we have right now by clicking on the link
http://s654.photobucket.com/albums/uu261/GOBHuntClub/2011%20Veteran%20Hunt/?albumview=slideshow&track=share_email_album_view_click


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Thanks, Roger..looks like a good time had by all.. Smiles all around...(especially on the young black Hero with the 'six shooter' posing with 'Stumpy;..lol)... 

Your 'newbie'..HP..even looks good..He shines up right nice for special occasions.....:rotfl:


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Jim
It wss an awesome tine the guns and knives were the highlight of the evening


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Good Job Fellas. :cheers:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I tell you what was cool to watch... While I was BBQing the pig Saturday, they released 150 pen raised quail in the field surrounding the lodge. The soldiers were going out in groups of 3 to hunt the birds over German Shorthaired Pointers with their handlers. The action was fast and furious and the retrieve dogs were Jack Russell Terriers! I have never seen a Jack Russell used as an upland retriever before, but let me tell you what, those little dogs did not miss finding one bird the whole time I watched them. I saw one make a retrieve on a wounded quail that was close to 200 yards and he never broke stride and ran right to where the bird was in grass taller than he was. It was something else and very impressive.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Awseome. Glad everyone got home safe.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

The JR's a impressive dogs. First time I've seen that as well.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

The pistols and knives caught them totally off guard, we didnt tell them until Sat. night that we had a contest for biggest buck, heaviest doe, heaviest hog.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Makes me feel good to have helped y'all make some warriors very happy.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

The album below will continue to be updated of the next few days and I'll repost when it is

http://s654.photobucket.com/albums/u...bum_view_click


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Their faces tell a great story. Smiles in every pic.... Looks like another great hunt....


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Guys, that is awesome that you go out of your way to take the time and effort to do something like this for our brave soldiers. Major props to all of you, I'm sure it was much appreciated!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

txranger said:


> Guys, that is awesome that you go out of your way to take the time and effort to do something like this for our brave soldiers. Major props to all of you, I'm sure it was much appreciated!


I think I speak for all that help put this on and for those who donate to the cause that we are honored to be a part of it for these guys and girls. Imthink it is something they will remember for a long time. I know I will.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I think I speak for all that help put this on and for those who donate to the cause that we are honored to be a part of it for these guys and girls. Imthink it is something they will remember for a long time. I know I will.


x2. From start to finish this was a great weekend. Album updated.
http://s654.photobucket.com/albums/u...bum_view_click


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Here are some random pics...........


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

more...


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

more....


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

That dude in the green hoodie looks like an Apex hunter!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> That dude in the green hoodie looks like an Apex hunter!


his name is "Special Ed":biggrin:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

State_Vet said:


> his name is "Special Ed":biggrin:


Is that the same dude that kept saying... "look ma, two hands"??? :biggrin:


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Is that the same dude that kept saying... "look ma, two hands"??? :biggrin:


nope, its the guy we had to keep reminding to go "potty"


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> That dude in the green hoodie looks like an Ape hunter!


There.....I fixed it for ya.....:biggrin:


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

. Album updated on last time
http://s654.photobucket.com/albums/u...bum_view_click

and there are random pics in the sub album for your viewing pleasure:
http://s654.photobucket.com/albums/...2011 hunt/?track=share_email_album_view_click


----------

